# Weddings - prime only advice



## DCM1024 (Mar 10, 2013)

Having just purchased the 135 f2 and 100mm f2.8l macro (I also have a 50mm f1.8ii), I can certainly see the appeal of shooting primes exclusively. What lenses do you use for weddings? How do you carry/change it? Thanks, Debbie just did a boudoir shoot with a former professional model & wished I'd had an 85mm. Couldn't get a full body shot with the 135mm in the studio I rent....


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 10, 2013)

One of my friends has a small shoulder bag for each lens he uses, he leaves lenses and bags opened for efortless switch between lenses. Something like this:






As for me, I work with my wife, so she can cover me with a medium focal length while I'm changing to something else from my backpack. The challenging part is to make the switch before you miss the shot


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 10, 2013)

I guess there's not much appeal to me personally shooting a wedding with primes exclusively. I always use lighting and flash guns, so I never really needed to go wider than f/2.8. I did, however, bring some and use them. My main lens would be 24-70L. But then I had 50, 85, and 135 primes I used to go to f/2. But if DOF was an issue, I used the zoom. The reason I didn't do all primes is because it requires a lot more work and the photos don't look any different. You'll want to use them of course, but to use ONLY them will make life tougher, I think. That's just my opinion.


----------



## mathino (Mar 10, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I guess there's not much appeal to me personally shooting a wedding with primes exclusively. I always use lighting and flash guns, so I never really needed to go wider than f/2.8. I did, however, bring some and use them. My main lens would be 24-70L. But then I had 50, 85, and 135 primes I used to go to f/2. But if DOF was an issue, I used the zoom. The reason I didn't do all primes is because it requires a lot more work and the photos don't look any different. You'll want to use them of course, but to use ONLY them will make life tougher, I think. That's just my opinion.



I agree with you. Primes are nice for special shots but when you're on the run and need to adjust quickly then prime could become difficult to use. For example, sometimes you don't have space to move back or you really can't get closer. And when you're changing lenses you could miss a shot.

IF OP really wants a prime then I would suggest going for 35L/Sigma 35 f/1.4 as 100 L and 135 L are teles. 35 mm is fine on FF and also on APS-C. For example you can have 35 on 7D and 100 L/135 L on 5D Mk III.

My personal advice: save for a litter longer and buy 24-70 f/2.8L II. It's truth what reviews say - it's optical quality is very close to primes. And ofc it's sort of general purpose lens (depending on your style).


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree about the 24-70L II. I've been using that lens and it is just magical.


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 10, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I agree about the 24-70L II. I've been using that lens and it is just magical.



+1. Just got one and am amazed at the quality. 

The guy I shoot backup for has me use my 200 f/2 a lot for the ceremony and speeches at the reception when we are indoors and light sucks. I use my 24-70 II, 70-200 II and 50 1.4. for everything else.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 10, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about the 24-70L II. I've been using that lens and it is just magical.
> ...



I've also shot the people coming up the aisle with the 85L II at f/1.6 because I couldn't use lighting and the ambient light sucked bad. I forgot about that.


----------



## mathino (Mar 10, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I agree about the 24-70L II. I've been using that lens and it is just magical.



It will be my next purchase when I save/earn enough for it. Maybe price will drop a bit in next year or so.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd only use primes if I have enough camera bodies to hold them. Changing lenses can result in dropped lenses, bodies, and lost shots.
Keep one prime on a body, and a zoom on the other.
Perhaps a 24-70mmL on one body, and a 100L or 135mmL on the other body.

I do use primes for some theater photography where I have a 6 foot table and I can line all of them up without any danger of them dropping. Even still, I hate to change lenses frequently. I use 35mmL, 50mm, 85mm 1.8, 100mmL, and 135mmL. I bring a 16-35mmL just in case I need really wide.

I get to shoot rehearsals where no one is running around to knock my lenses off the table. I'm considering selliing them and buying a 24-70L. The 5D MK III is good enough in extreme low light to barely get by with f/2.8, and I'll keep the 100L and 135mmL.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 10, 2013)

As the OP specifically mentions 85mm...just my 2 cents... I can't recommend the much hyped 85L for events of any type at all...it is really hit or miss and it is very difficult to judge focus hit based on LCD. You can always blow it up and do live view but this is cumbersome in events. It is truly designed as a studio lens meant for more sedate and deliberative style of shooting.

I do see some great shots of the bride posed with the 85L...I always think these are likely well prepared shots either before or after the ceremony than on the fly shots. The 85 f/1.8 on the other hand I think will produce more keepers...all things considered, it is a reliable fast-AF prime.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 10, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> What lenses do you use for weddings? How do you carry/change it?



For weddings, using FF sensor, I use 35mm and 50mm lenses, with the odd use of 100mm in fairly rare occasions. With medium format, its 60mm and 80mm, with a 150mm on rare occasions.

I don't change lenses during a wedding - except if there is a setup for head/shoulders and I'm doing those exclusively for some length of time, which is where the longer lens comes into play.

Most shots are with the 35mm, and some tighter (say 3/4 or torso up shots) with the 50mm. Two lenses, two cameras.... but I shoot the vast majority with one camera, and the 35mm.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> Having just purchased the 135 f2 and 100mm f2.8l macro (I also have a 50mm f1.8ii), I can certainly see the appeal of shooting primes exclusively. What lenses do you use for weddings? How do you carry/change it? Thanks, Debbie just did a boudoir shoot with a former professional model & wished I'd had an 85mm. Couldn't get a full body shot with the 135mm in the studio I rent....



on the weekend i just shot a wedding and used only the sigma 35f1.4, sigma 85 f1.4 and canon 135f2L

the sigma 35 is simply awesome


----------



## Matthew19 (Mar 11, 2013)

i shoot wedding videos exclusively with primes and I love it. A Shootsac with 3 primes inside and one on the body. All lens caps are off and it is very fast to change lenses. I also like how primes force you to think ahead.


----------



## pjdavep (Mar 11, 2013)

My "prime" advice is to purchase the 70-200 mkII from Canon right now -
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_275764_-1

$1700+tax and shipping is a heck of a deal. Once you use the lens, you can sell it for no loss (or better) or keep it once you realize that it's pretty dern awesome 

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 11, 2013)

While primes are nice for smaller events, and I enjoy using them, larger events seem to work better with zooms. With the quality of the new 24-70 and 70-200 and a nice fast prime I have yet to miss a shot. Most of the events I shoot are in excess of 100 people (two shooters, Im backup) and we are moving non stop. Most of our events are 6 hours and I have at most 15 minutes to grab a bite to eat, use the toilet, backup photos to my portable HDD and get across the venue to set the lights up for the formals. In all honesty do what makes you happiest!


----------



## Zv (Mar 11, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > Having just purchased the 135 f2 and 100mm f2.8l macro (I also have a 50mm f1.8ii), I can certainly see the appeal of shooting primes exclusively. What lenses do you use for weddings? How do you carry/change it? Thanks, Debbie just did a boudoir shoot with a former professional model & wished I'd had an 85mm. Couldn't get a full body shot with the 135mm in the studio I rent....
> ...



Good question about changing lenses during an event. How would you go about carrying two cameras and about two or three lenses? Is it better to just use one body and keep swapping out lenses? Or use two bodies but keep the lenses fixed?

I am trying to figure out the best combo myself for a wedding. I recently bought a 135L and hope to use that as my tele on a 5D II. Might keep an 85 1.8 in my pocket just in case. What should I do with the 7D? I was thinking to keep my 17-55 on it as it covers pretty much everything else. 27mm equivalent should be wide enough for a wedding right?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2013)

Zv said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > DCM1024 said:
> ...



i just had the 35 on my 5Dmk3 the whole time. the 85 on my mk2 until the reception then swaped the 135 onto the mk2 at the reception for tighter candids at longer range

the 135 works brilliantly on the 5Dmk2 fast accurate AF and yeah just leave the 17-55 on your 7D
27mm is enough unless you want some ultra wide location shoot shots. that would be a pretty decent combo IMO


----------



## Zv (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Wicked I think I will do that. I think the 135/85 on the 5D should cover all tele and shallow dof needs. Keep the 7D handy for any wide stuff.


----------

